# General > Reunions >  Nvcomsta Thurso Reunion?

## Anonymous

I would be interested in knowing if any yanks that were station at Thurso during the mid-80s and locals for that matter would be interested in having a reunion.  If so email me
at chandlerm_2000@yahoo.com.  Signed Chandler MOE Moulton

----------


## CHESTER

Hi there ,my dad worked at the base for over 18 years as the boilerman .Sadly he pasted away 7 years ago .He took me to the base many times over  that 18 years .It was a sad day it closed.    

Donnie  Maclean ( MAC)

----------


## acameron

Have a look at this site- there is a reunion link there - worth a look even for the old photos

http://takeoff.to/sac

----------

